# Leaving portugal



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

I left Living in Portugal as a resident in January 2016. Now my tax accountant says that I am still registered as a resident. How do I get de-registered especially since I am now living in the United States and will not be traveling to Portugal?


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I am curious.. Why do you leave Portugal ?


----------



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Because my dad is getting really old and needs help! I loved Portugal, but will not be coming back permanently


----------

